# The Marketplace



## wallytt (Apr 6, 2012)

How does one gain the required "permissions" to be able to access the "cars for sale" section and other sub-sections within The "Marketplace"?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wally, 
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## wallytt (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Hoggy

Well I have posted a few "questions" but probably not enough!

Have taken out a membership to TTOC so hopefully I will be granted the right to view the Marketplace soon?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wally, If you have paid you should have your membership No. if so
Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email when you paid. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

